# Bachmann 262 Prairie & tender n scale



## Pappaw (Aug 2, 2009)

Just purchased it new and tried it out, but just sits and hums due to it getting current! Can't figure out why it won't move. Any ideas on what to check or do?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If it is really brand new, take it back and exchange it. If it is new to you, call Bachmann. They have a good warranty service, even if you are not the first owner.


----------



## Pappaw (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, I am planning to get with Bachmann on it. I finally did get it to run, but very erratically and then the wheels separated on the front drive axle, guess it passed quality control and went down hill from there!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Passes a bench test, fails in the field...computers are the same way!


----------

